# steepcycling



## yzfrider2 (Jul 24, 2011)

anyone ever purchase bibs or jerseys from steepcycling brand?
they show up on my IG feed a lot?


----------



## emvp84 (May 5, 2011)

yzfrider2 said:


> anyone ever purchase bibs or jerseys from steepcycling brand?
> they show up on my IG feed a lot?


Did you end up buying?
Im thinking about buying and trying them kht. 
Let me know if you have a review


----------



## yzfrider2 (Jul 24, 2011)

no i didnt want to take the chance until i heard from other members....


----------

